# dtm body styling



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to replicate the dtm body work?

I have seen pics of the cars on the web and have a 1:43 scale model. but I have never seen a enthusiast car with that style.

Sent from a phone.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think it's a little TOO over the top for most of us. I like some of the lines, but just too much. There was a guy who was building one. I remember seeing his fotiki pics. Google image should find it.


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

dtm at its finest!


















Kidding...


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

Were you thinking about this look though?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Find yourself the uber rear OEM Euro only ABT widebody TT. Would be a good start.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

TeckniX said:


> Were you thinking about this look though?


thats what I was thinking.

Yea that rare bits are sexy.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone tried to build one?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I remember reading about the guys build. Saw pics of the monster of a body kit pre install. Hideous!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Could you find a link perhaps? I would like to see


----------



## jgar (Feb 11, 2009)

Neb said:


> Find yourself the uber rear OEM Euro only ABT widebody TT. Would be a good start.


That is AWESOME:thumbup:


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Maybe you guys are talking about Andre from Canada?


----------

